# [GUIDE] Quick tips for better battery/performance on ICS



## bawb3

Okay I had a few questions from people wanting better battery life from a screenshot I posted showing 1d 10hours+ of battery life.
I take no credit for any of these mods or apps. Please note I am not responsible for anything bad that happens to you or your phone.

Keep in mind YOUR MILEAGE MAY VARY with these, you have to play around with them if something isnt working correctly.

This is the process I went through to get great battery life and snappy performance. Starting with the v6 supercharger script from Zeppelinrox
Yes they work in ICS, I couldn't get init.d working correctly, but you can get it to stick at boot with an alternate method.
The supercharger scripts can be found at the bottom of the post here: http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=5021
ALL CREDIT TO ZEPPELINROX.

Download: V6 Supercharger RC4
and Die-Hard Battery Calibrator
and Script Manager from the Market.
Also Grab SetCPU from here http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=505419

Open script manager, let it browse as root, and accept the SU permissions.
Navigate to your download folder, or whereever you put the script on your phone, check the SU icon and press run.

Follow it through the prompts and when you get to user input section asking for a numner 1-31, enter 6. This was the setting I found best for my phone, However 4, 5, 6, and 7 are good candidates.
I used 1 for scrolling speed. (this is just the scrolling speed of the text in the script, not the phone's scrolling speed)
Type Y when it asks if you want to use local.prop

After the supercharging process is done, the script will create another script in /data called 99Supercharger.sh. Using script manager navigate to this, select it, then check the SU, and BOOT, options. This will re-apply the Supercharger upon boot in the background. If someone figures out init.d feel free to post it here.

Now for the battery Calibrator; It's pretty simple. Let your phone charge to 100% and then run the Die Hard Battery calibrator script in script manager just like you did before.
After this is done, use your phone as normal, and let it die out to ~5% and charge it back to full. After your phone dies and charges a few times times (easily can take a few days) you should notice WAY better overall battery life.

As for my setcpu settings, I have it overclocked to 1300mhz.
Using CONSERVATIVE SCALING
My Undervolting -
100mhz - Disabled
200mhz -100mv
400mhz -75mv
800mhz -75mv
1000mhz -75mv
1200mhz -50mv
1300mhz -50mv

Update: as of build 3 the new kernel doesn't support overclocking or undervolting. 
If you wish to do this, you can give the new glitch kernel a try, I'm seeing good results with it.
It can be found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1252871

Thanks to JT and the TeamHacksung/CM9 Teams for our awesome ICS builds
Zeppelinrox for his scripts
Glitch and team for the glitch kernels
and coolbho3000 for SetCPU


----------



## nklenchik

I ran the script...haven't seen any performance changes just yet, but I'll report back after that and the battery calibration.

I'm on Build 3


----------



## padfoot

Which step to repeat couple times? Calibrate the battery?


----------



## mcgleevn

nklenchik said:


> I ran the script...haven't seen any performance changes just yet, but I'll report back after that and the battery calibration.
> 
> I'm on Build 3


Build 3 eh? Is this a build you invented or...


----------



## Jordanqkoch

He probably means jt's 3rd alphalulz build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobloblaw1

Battery calibrator doesn't do much besides wipe bstats....which can be done in CWM with a script as well, correct?

Conservative scaling should help battery life and hopefully the script will mask a bit of the lag the conservative setting brings with it.

I've also seen people saying that disabling Google location services will help the battery drain. I haven't really tested that though so YMMV.


----------



## AirunJae

All I can say is wow, my battery gets way better life now. I'm at 20%, and it took 14 hours and 49 minutes to get there. Granted this was with fairly light usage, but it beats the crap out of what I used to get. I'm basically a noob at all of this, and I was just wondering why/how these modifications work like they do. Is there any literature that you could point me to, because I would definitely like to better understand exactly what I'm doing. I know I could browse google, but I didn't know if there might have been something specific you or others had read. Thanks!


----------



## bawb3

padfoot said:


> Battery calibrator doesn't do much besides wipe bstats....which can be done in CWM with a script as well, correct?
> 
> Conservative scaling should help battery life and hopefully the script will mask a bit of the lag the conservative setting brings with it.
> 
> I've also seen people saying that disabling Google location services will help the battery drain. I haven't really tested that though so YMMV.


Yes all it does (as far as I know) is clear battery stats, it just saves you the hassle of going into cwm and everything, plus you can physically see your battery at 100% when you run it. I just like it better than doing it in CWM, but essentially it should be the same thing.


----------



## bawb3

AirunJae said:


> All I can say is wow, my battery gets way better life now. I'm at 20%, and it took 14 hours and 49 minutes to get there. Granted this was with fairly light usage, but it beats the crap out of what I used to get. I'm basically a noob at all of this, and I was just wondering why/how these modifications work like they do. Is there any literature that you could point me to, because I would definitely like to better understand exactly what I'm doing. I know I could browse google, but I didn't know if there might have been something specific you or others had read. Thanks!


The supercharger script basically re-optimizes the android memory management system. This is the stuff the that runs in the background managing system resources and keeping memory free. It has the ability to kill and manage apps/launchers, hence why most people will argue you don't need a task killer, but you really dont after running supercharger. However the stock settings in android aren't always very good and the supercharger fixes that. It lets the system make better use of it's memory and manage it way better than the stock settings. It also locks your launcher in the memory so it doesn't get killed by the system, if it does get killed it has to reload, or "re-draw", and consumes extra resources which can cause lag (I don't think the launcher locking is working 100% in ICS.)
The supercharger info thread is here: http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=991276

As for the battery calibration - the general consensus is that clearing out the battery stats forces the software to re calibrate the battery usage. Battery stats are generated by the android system and track usage statistics and consumption over time, and basically optimizes battery usage. But over time the stats get overloaded with info, and/or they get screwed up when changing/updating roms. If you want to read more about battery calibration there's a LOT of info if you Google it.

I assume you understand what SetCPU is, again you can google how that works.


----------



## Raymechanic1

just an fyi the 3g turbocharger (by zepplinrox) works great. i usually end up using exp.1 or 2 but option 1 gets good speed with some batt. savings


----------



## bawb3

Yeah I ran that one as well but didn't see much difference. Most likely due to my crappy 3g coverage at my house though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AssClown

Dumb question...how do you use the USB Mass Storage on this so I can transfer the files? My rootzwiki app is not working right keeps giving a remote server error with the plugin. But I don't see anywhere to mount the mass storage.


----------



## sarkozy

You just plug the device in. All of my windows machines have properly recognized it as an MTP drive without any 3rd party drivers.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3

You can just turn on your wifi, and download them through your browser instead of the app..


----------



## thebusinessman

so i just came across this thread and wanted to try this out. I understand how the scripts work, my only question is do these need to be wiped or cleared somehow before flashing a new rom or can i just flash over my current build 2 (when a new build comes out) and then rerun the scripts, or do they stay installed?


----------



## scndmdw

Can anyone help me out? I am completely clueless...need a dummy version.


----------



## KeithN

thebusinessman said:


> Can anyone help me out? I am completely clueless...need a dummy version.


Do you mean on how to apply the scripts?


----------



## scndmdw

KeithN said:


> Do you mean on how to apply the scripts?


Yes, please!


----------



## KeithN

You need to install script manager -- https://market.android.com/details?id=os.tools.scriptmanager&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9zLnRvb2xzLnNjcmlwdG1hbmFnZXIiXQ..
And download and have the scripts you wish to use on your sd card.
From there just run script manager it looks like a file browser, find and select the script , make sure super user is selected in the pop up box then hit run and follow the onscreen directions. Reboot and repeat for each script.


----------



## brent.hopkins

I downloaded the newest version of setcpu and I can't get it to install I've tried cwm and rebooting into recovery. I'm currently on jt's build 3


----------



## KeithN

brent.hopkins said:


> I downloaded the newest version of setcpu and I can't get it to install I've tried cwm and rebooting into recovery. I'm currently on jt's build 3


You should be able to just run the apk and not have to go into recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## KeithN

Edit: double post

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## caseyclysm

Mine jumped about 238 points on Quadrant(~1540 to 1778) using Glitch, SetCPU(overclocked to 1.4 GHz), and SuperCharger (on balanced).


----------



## bawb3

I'm getting even better life with the glitch kernel, pretty awesome. 
However init.d still isn't working for me.


----------

